# Anything not blown out?



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

Checked a bunch of my favorite spots to fish and the water is just way too high.

So, I headed over to Stoney Creek to fish the lake and there were picnic tables under water.

Seems like there will be no where to fish for a few days...


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Even worse, More RAIN Thursday and friday


----------



## kristo27 (Mar 25, 2009)

i was up north of grand rapids on (the secret river we all cant talk about) and it was 4' over its banks a total disaster so muddy ya could have walked across it more rain end of this week is gonna kill the rivers mother nature is not being fair to us steelheaders:rant:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Rivers with dams which generate hydro-electric power will be able to handle the high water better.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

the fishing might be bad/done for this yr but think of the future in 3-4 yrs on the streams that have natural reproduction


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

stew105 said:


> the fishing might be bad/done for this yr but think of the future in 3-4 yrs on the streams that have natural reproduction


Not many of those @ SE Michigan. None that I can think of.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Paint Creek has natural reproduction.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

BIG "D";2684342 said:


> Even worse, More RAIN Thursday and friday


*Today *(Friday)*: *A 30 percent chance of showers after 2pm. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 66. Breezy, with a west wind between 13 and 20 mph, with gusts as high as 29 mph.

only 30% chance of rain, it probably won't rain but will be more windy later. not bad out now. its 58 degrees and not windy at the moment.


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

I may try Paint creek tonight. Probably blown out but I have to work all weekend. Maybe up north somewhere


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I cross the Huron, just below Belleville (French Landing) dam, on my way to work every day. The river is raging today. High, muddy, with lots of foam coming down. When I see foam, I know it is not going to fish well. High, without foam is okay.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

best bet is to head upstate, either the most northern areas of the LP or in the UP. I just came from the Soo and we didnt even get any rain there. The rain wasnt much til about grayling. So best bet is north of there.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

The Clinton and the Paint are up and moving. Still tough fishing. I did have one rise today, small but nice, on a little elks hair dry. A little off the beaten path in some slower water.

KW


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

fish_skeered said:


> best bet is to head upstate, either the most northern areas of the LP or in the UP. I just came from the Soo and we didnt even get any rain there. The rain wasnt much til about grayling. So best bet is north of there.


Not so much. Most of the rivers up here are still blown out. We did get a bunch of rain last week end levels are going down but not as fast. I fished a river off M66 yesterday and it was totally over the banks.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Anybody using a cool fly rod setup that you care to share? My 9 foot 6 wt. just seems too long and big for these little creeks. I may spool up my 7' 6" TFO, 6wt. rod I use for throwing streamers (yes it does work). Any input would be cool. The wife needs some B-Day suggestions.

KW


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Steve Clark, Midwest Custom Rods, built me a 7'6 3 wt. It's my Paint Creek rod. I have caught fish on dries, nymphs, and small muddler minnows. Things Awesome. http://www.midwestcustomflyrods.com You would be surprised at the price of custom rods, and he can build it with your input. He is a true artist!

I also throw a 8'6 5 wt. I use that for small streamers and nymphs.

I imagine both of those rods wouldn't be ideal for some of the larger rivers, but they ar perfet for The Clinton and Paint Creek.

Let us know what you decide. Good Luck!


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Wow....a 3 wt., I am going to give Mr. Clark a call. I think I might have to be a little early on my b-day gift. 

Thanks,

KW


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

Sage 7-2 4 wt LL series


----------



## Sparky39 (Sep 6, 2006)

Orvis Superfine Trout Bum 7'- 4 weight.


----------

